# Rendering/finishing in Sketchup



## sammy.se (8 Sep 2015)

Hi Guys, 

I've been learning sketchup lately, and am now designing my projects in it. The bit I still cant do is rendering and finishing the models to a suitable level.
I know how to use materials, and photo textures etc. But what I want to do is render my models with different finishes (matt, gloss, etc) and to a higher quality - like I see some models being shown on the forum. Also, that render when it's looks 'drawn'... I can't seem to find that option/tool set.

Are these finishes achieved by a plugin?

Your guidance is appreciated - thanks!!

Sammy


----------



## Brentingby (9 Sep 2015)

You might try contacting Dave Richards. He writes on the design click build blog for Fine Woodowkring. He seems to do both sketchy, hand-drawn images as well as more photorealistic images from his sketchup models. He's also got a flicker site with sketchup drawings.


----------



## sammy.se (10 Sep 2015)

Thanks. Will try...


----------



## Brentingby (13 Sep 2015)

It'll be interesting to see what you learn.


----------

